# Probleme mit xorg.conf



## orffyre (28. September 2005)

Hallo!

  Ich habe in meinem Notebook eine X700 mobility von ATI am laufen, als OS läuft Suse 9.3 Pro.

  Nun musste ich für die Erkennung der proprietären Treiber die xorg.conf editieren. Soweit läuft dann alles gut.

 Jetzt ist es nur so, dass irgendwie irgendwann das strunzdumme Sax2 meine xorg.conf ohne Vorwarnung überschreibt. Das passiert beim rebooten. Meine xorg.conf vor dem reboot ist nicht mehr dieselbe wie danach. 

  Wie kann ich das verhindern? Müssen noch andere Dateien ausser die xorg.conf editiert werden? Wenn ja, welche?

  Im Sax2 taucht meine Grafikkarte auch nicht auf!

  Danke für eure Hilfe!

  Gruss,
  orffyre


----------



## MCoder (28. September 2005)

Da würde ich empfehlen, die automatische Hardwareerkennung abzuschalten, indem du den Dienst "hwscan" deaktivierst. Beim Notebook wird sich hardwaremäßig sowie kaum was ändern, so dass der Dienst eh wenig Sinn macht.


----------



## orffyre (28. September 2005)

Also entweder so ->

 ausschalten :
 chkconfig hwscan off

 oder so ->

 YAST2 -> Runlevel Editor -> hwscan.

 Ersteres wird wahrscheinlich besser sein oder? Aber bekomme ich das auch eventl. irgendwie "elegant" gelöst, dass dann meine Grafikkarte in dem Sax2 erkannt wird? Das wär schon okay, aber wenn das mit dem hwscan , dann wärs meiste erledigt.

 Thanx!
 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------



## MCoder (28. September 2005)

Also auf welche Weise du den Dienst nun deaktivierst, dürfte egal sein. Im Ergebnis machen chkconfig und YAST eh das Gleiche.
Wenn SAX2 die Grafikkarte nicht bzw. falsch erkennt, wüsste ich nicht, was man da schrauben könnte, um das zu ändern. Da dürfte wohl nur ein Update von SuSE helfen. 

Grüße
MCoder


----------

